# zip files appear to be the same size



## cellocat (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, I am trying to zip some audio files to email. I have tried various things-- DropStuff (demo version) and also zipping in the Finder. 

What i don't understand is that the resulting supposedly zipped files have the same file size as the originals. What's up with that? 

Please let me know if there is some setting in the Finder that determines the level of compression, because as far as i can see, they are not getting compressed at all!

thanks. . . .


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

How big were the files originally?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of Audio files are they. You will find that most common audio files are already a compressed file, and zipping it will not get them any smaller, just like zipping a zip file doesn't help. The same will go with some image files. Anymore zipping a file is a good idea not just for making it smaller, but for packing.


----------

